# Shia LaBeouf...as Naruto (in a Live-action Movie)



## Penance (Jul 23, 2009)

NF Most Beautiful People 09?

......

NF Most Beautiful People 09?


......


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

This can't be real


----------



## Munken (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## WT (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2009)

You have got to be shitting me.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 23, 2009)

What a ridicule


----------



## Altron (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 23, 2009)

"_After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution_"


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 23, 2009)

You're joking.

He worked in _Holes._

This is... different. 

He doesn't look the part.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

> by Chelsea Thompson, 04/01/2009



............................


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

> by Chelsea Thompson, 04/01/2009



.............................................


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO
Be a lie plz


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 23, 2009)

This is fake. 



Jeαnne said:


> "_After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution_"



This gave it away. 

It was posted on April 1st also.

BELIEVE IT.

If this was true. Mind = Blown


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2009)

That's obviously fake.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope is as good as Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2009)

Lord Bishop said:


> You're joking.
> 
> He worked in _Holes._
> 
> ...



He didn't look the part in holes as well. 

I could have sworn caveman was supposed to be overweight.


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> ............................





Jeαnne said:


> "_After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution_"



...I think this killed it, too...


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2009)

Dragon Ball was a success? 

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

what's next....Megan Fox as Sakura?...


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2009)

hes not even blonde Dx


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

fuck no


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, Shia would make a decent Naruto, imo......But they'd have to change Naruto's age.

to be honest, Naruto would be a stupid one to adapt. It's not like Dragonball, which has an episodic plot(sagas), or Death Note, which has an ongoing complex plot that can be finished in 2 movies. Naruto has an ongoing story with like 3-5 subplots acting as the plot, and it's not intelligent enough for people to be that interested in the plot(in movie format).

So I pray they don't bother.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 23, 2009)

I remember just a few weeks ago (not even that) Talking about what I would do in the even they made a Naruto movie...(which I suspected coming).

Well.....I got to go to the drug store.....


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2009)

Zero x said:


> what's next....Megan Fox as Sakura?...



Megan Fox would play Tsunade's left breast...


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2009)

The article said Dragon Ball was a success so it's fake


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 23, 2009)

^ not to defend the movie or anything but it was quite a success in Asia...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2009)

it would put a bullet through my head


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd see it if Gary Coleman is playing Jiraiya.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2009)

i can't wait to complain about this!


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty much sure this is fake.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't wait.

This may be the movie blockbuster that we've all been waiting for.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

Dear Hollywood.

Fuck you.

I think this is fake


----------



## Buster (Jul 23, 2009)

NAAAH, they wouldn't..

If they would.. nah I should watch the trailers first then.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 23, 2009)

Joke has to be the biggest joke ever


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

Shia Lapoof as a 12 year old ninja? Can't wait, I hope Megan fox is Sakura and Johnny Depp is Sasuke.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe they could get michael bay to direct it....
Just throw a couple hundred CGI ninjas onto the screen with lots of explosions and you've got a movie


----------



## Cjones (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> "_After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution_"



You also must have guessed it was a lie after reading that.

 :rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd expect this from a 2009, or even a 2008 joiner. But a 2007er? For shame.


----------



## Xion (Jul 23, 2009)

It's April 1st material.

This shouldn't even be in the Cafe, especially when you already posted it elsewhere.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Shia Lapoof as a 12 year old ninja? Can't wait, I hope Megan fox is Sakura and Johnny Depp is Sasuke.



And Christian Bale as Kakashi-sensei amirite? :ho


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a fake, then, since when Viz media manage the licence to adapt anime in movies.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2009)

*merges duplicate thread*


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol. I would see it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

They'll replace chakra with air bending.

It doesn't have to make sense, ya'll.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 23, 2009)

Not that Wikipedia is the greatest source of knowledge but they usually have some reference to things of this nature.

Lacking any reference to an LA Naruto as it does, I can only assume it is fake.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> > by Chelsea Thompson, 04/01/2009
> 
> 
> ............................





Xion said:


> It's April 1st material.
> 
> This shouldn't even be in the Cafe, especially when you already posted it elsewhere.


Do people even read the thread before posting?

*This article was posted on the 1st of April for god's sake.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah? Well, Oprah died on April 1st so not all news is fake that day!


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

lol, I knew this was an April Fools joke but god. How horrible would that be?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 23, 2009)

Fuk i hate viz media !!!!!!!.

Leave this movie to the Japanese. Rather see a Japanese movie with subtitles than this version, or at least get Asian characters. 

Odds are Naruto = blonde Caucasian, Sasuke = Emo Caucasian, Sakura = asian female.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

OH YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME...D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2009)

You guys have to realize that if Shia was really cast, they'd make Naruto older. 

Hell, I'd prefer that. There are very few 12 year olds that can act....


----------



## Eki (Jul 23, 2009)

i read the first letter and closed the tab


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 23, 2009)

I almost fell for it but I didn't 

But _this_ have to be more intresting


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Sakura would be Demi Lovato, Temari would be Dakota Fanning, and Tsunade would be Pamela Anderson.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Sakura would be Demi Lovato, Temari would be Dakota Fanning, and Tsunade would be Pamela Anderson.



I think Dolly Parton would fit the role as Tsunade better.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> I think Dolly Parton would fit the role as Tsunade better.



That's a good point.

Woody Allen would fit Jiraiya


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

Please.

This is clearly fake. If anything, Dragon Ball Evolution will have taught everyone a lesson about making anime into films.


----------



## Munak (Jul 24, 2009)

Meh, they already gave it away with the Code Geass live-action flick line. (which is, SHITwhatactorisasdouchyasLelouchyImpossible)

We still have the Bebop one, though, and that one isn't fake.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2009)

shopped image is ridiculous.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

This is just like that Zac Effron playing Light in Death Note.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

This has to be fake.

No one in the film industry can be that stupid.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This has to be fake.
> 
> No one in the film industry can be that stupid.



i dunno man.

in evolution they made the kamehemeha wave have HEALING PROPERTIES


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

And I am thankful that I did not watch DBE.


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 24, 2009)

You guys got me. I fell for it. ^^


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

You got to be kidding  

 Nahhhhhhh, no way just no


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2009)

hmm I'm not sure about that.... So bad it becomes good?^^


----------



## Liebgotts (Jul 24, 2009)

I knew it was fake when I read "After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

delirium said:


> i dunno man.
> 
> in evolution they made the kamehemeha wave have HEALING PROPERTIES



I disagree.

This is far more stupid.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 24, 2009)

Is this a joke? I'm finding it very hard to take this seriously, and I'm known for being serious so that's saying something.

If it's actually real it sure looks ridiculous.


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> And Christian Bale as Kakashi-sensei amirite? :ho



He can be Sasuke's dad...




CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah? Well, Oprah died on April 1st so not all news is fake that day!



I saw the Legend of Zelda movie at the theatres......


----------



## Kei (Jul 24, 2009)

..... u got to be kidding me


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 24, 2009)

No just no.


----------



## Muse (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a sick, sick joke


----------



## Seany (Jul 24, 2009)

People actually thought it was real....


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 25, 2009)

XxIsabelleUchihaxX said:


> I knew it was fake when I read "After the explosion of success that was Dragonball: Evolution"



This.

Is there really going to be a live-action Code Geass movie?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2009)

Theirs Going to be a Code Geass movie?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 26, 2009)

BUMBLEBEE... BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Angelus (Jul 26, 2009)

I actually believed it for a second, until I saw it was posted on April 1st


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Theirs Going to be a Code Geass movie?



With Hugh Laurie (House) as Lelouch


----------



## Trism (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm positive it's a lie. No one with a brain would make this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 26, 2009)

People thought this was real?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2009)

Why is this still active can a mod do his job and close it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 26, 2009)

Shia would make a good shikamaru tho.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2009)

L O L.


----------



## Botzu (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone thought this was real just look at house MD playing lelouche from code geass.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

I fell for it!


----------

